# Cgminer GPU: dead after using setx_gpu... etc



## bimmerS15 (Aug 26, 2021)

Just experimenting, trying to get stable setup.
Had it up and running --scrypt / AUS coin, cgminer 3.7.1
Tried adding... setx gpu_max_alloc_percent 100 
                    & setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
now all i get is hardware errors. even after removing these from the launch .bat file.
Any one have any ideas? I'm stumped


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Reinstall your os


----------



## bimmerS15 (Aug 26, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Reinstall your os


Thanks... i thought i might have to but was hoping not


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 26, 2021)

setx doesn't do anything permanent, it just sets a linux environment variable for that one shell.  Sounds like the card crapped out coincidentally.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> setx doesn't do anything permanent, it just sets a linux environment variable for that one shell.  Sounds like the card crapped out coincidentally.


Abuse from mining...


----------



## Hardcore Games (Oct 6, 2021)

definitely seems like another video card for the scrap heap


----------

